# Exchange MTS Mblaze dongle for Reliance Netconnect dongle?



## wwwescape (May 10, 2013)

Hi,

I was using an MTS Mblaze dongle for a while when I heard the new that MTS has pulled out of Goa. I had no idea that we could exchange the dongle for a Reliance Netconnect dongle until I visited a PC hardware store the other day and saw an MTS flyer. Upon inquiry I was told that I would have to pay Rs.1800/- for the exchange but yet their flyer stated it was free.

Please can you clarify this for me as I cannot find any such resources on the internet to help me.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 12, 2013)

i got a similar call from vodafone. they said - they will pay rs.950 for the same spread over 12 months as bill discount. i said no, as i have got my photon+ reconnected. 
better check for new connection. it comes with similar propositions. 
regarding reliance netconnect, i have not heard any good feedback so better check with local users and then only go for it.
regarding free data card, many ISPs offer them if you pay advanced rental for some months e.g. 3-6 months.


----------

